# albino turkey



## Fishin_girl (Apr 20, 2004)

Last year my dad was running around the state fishin or somethin, but he had my camera on him (luckly) and saw a albino turkey unfortunately my zoom wasnt enough and you can hardly tell that there was anything there. You could see a speck of white but that is about all. I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas about what kind of camera i should invest in for wildlife photography?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

My cousin shot an ablino Turkey once. Said the dang thing came to his calling and just walked right up to him. Come to find out, the neighbor across the section had someone feeding her pet turkeys while she was on vacation and left the gate open ............ :yikes:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Try asking some of those guys and gals in the photo forum.
I've never seen any albino in the wild, except I saw an Albino person once in St. Clair , Michigan.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sounds like a tame turkey.


----------

